# limno, ludwiga arcuta, hygros 1 bag p/u



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have another bag for pickup only if you would like it. Limno, Ludwiga arcuata, hygro.

Jax


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Plants spoken for thanks.


----------

